# W8 on the Dyno



## fvbean (Aug 7, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...=user


----------



## AJB (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: W8 on the Dyno (fvbean)*

nice! I've been wanting to get my wagon on the Dyno.


----------



## B3bandit (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: W8 on the Dyno (fvbean)*

what all do you have done performance whys to your W8


----------



## fvbean (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: W8 on the Dyno (B3bandit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B3bandit* »_what all do you have done performance whys to your W8

GIAC software and custom exhaust with borlas


----------



## AJB (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: W8 on the Dyno (AJB)*

Is you W8 an auto or stick?


----------



## fvbean (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: W8 on the Dyno (AJB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AJB* »_Is you W8 an auto or stick?

Auto and I hate it. Gonna have my second torque converter job done this week, unless the dealer wants to agree to do a manual tranny swap. That would be great!


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: W8 on the Dyno (fvbean)*

that would only cost 15000+, or u could buy my car 14000


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

damn losing approx 70hp to the wheel


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

welcome to the world of awd


----------



## flavin42 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (jnesta21)*

what are the HP and torque numbers on the dyno..... I know the W8 stock is supposed to be 270 hp and 275 torque... but the dyno numbers can be quite different...


----------



## Rdoppie (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: W8 on the Dyno (fvbean)*

do you still own this car ?


----------

